# My first horse



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

This is just for fun.:lol: What are your thoughts about him, what do you think his breed is, and what's his age.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

looks like a welsh or shetland x quarter pony to me. A mini mr.ed I like him ;-)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like a Welsh or a Welsh cross
Hard to guess his age with just photos, but if i had to i would say mid teens...
As for conformation; he's got a nice shoulder
Neck set is decent, though it looks a little undermuscled
The depth through his girth is good
Short cannons in the front legs and possibly buck-kneed
Bum high but the length of his back is not bad
Steep slope to the croup and rather oval hindquarters
Appears as though he would square up nicely in the back legs


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks to have some QH in there with that jowl.. but from the hand position I would say this horse is quite small. 

Like his shoulder.. wish the point of shoulder were higher and more open. Would like the peak of croup further forward. He appears down hill but on further inspection not really THAT downhill. He has very sturdy legs and good angles to his hind legs. 

I would guess smooth mouth or aged.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd say quarter, maybe 14-16? I love his color


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I'd guess quarter pony, 16-18 years old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok, since this post has seemed to run whatever course it'll have, I'll spill the beans.

He's a grade QH, and was 32 yrs old when these pics where taken He passed away at the ripe old age of 42.

We know for certain his age as the people I got (leased him from) picked him up as a yearling.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Wow! He sure looked great for his age! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

wow! is that the world record? He was cute


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

We had always talked about trying for the world record, but since the only proof was the word of the owners & no real paper trail, the record ppl said it was a no go 

He was a TRUE bomb proof horse. Definatly don't make 'em like that much any more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livetoride7777777 (Apr 11, 2009)

adorable! thanks for sharing!


----------

